# How to join different sized baseboards at corner



## Alexander12 (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi all. I have a laminate floor in the living room and im installing 5/8" x 3 1/4" laminate baseboard. The kitchen has a lower linoleum floor with standard cheap 3/8" by 3" baseboard. How do I join these outside corners? Is there a product on the market to make a nice clean corner?


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Get a "base board plynth block"..... might have a better name than that.... a square corner decorative block that both moldings just butt into..... any big box carrys

Best


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Still not going to look right.
They still would be different heights, also looks like two different profiles.
Rip the one on the left or replace the one on the right with 5-1/2.
I would have installed the base then install the flooring and covered the gap with 1/4 round.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Might look ok if you notch the plinth but still not grand.It would take 2 mitered on a 45.Could put the shallower molding on top of some other molding that is thicker or just build it up from the bottom.
The real problem I see from the pics is that they are different depths.


----------



## Alexander12 (Dec 6, 2014)

Joe- the measurement from the linoleum to the top of the wood baseboard is 4". Would you mind giving some details on how to make a 5 1/2" joint. The most feasible option at this point seems to be replacing the kitchen trim.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

First finish the corner and paint. Then put down threshold - same kit that matches the floor - with real brass screw, easy when countersinking so the screw is flush.
Corner block is a solution but may not look right alone in that corner. You can end the livingroom molding with 22 deg cut at the corner. Molding will have to be scribed over the threshold, but the step will be properly covered. For kitchen side, how about vinyl molding? Paint the end with nail polish or appliance paint.
Or use different molding. One that is wide enough so that you will have to rip the ones in the livingroom.


----------



## TimPa (Aug 15, 2010)

simple plinth block, maybe with a 45 deg face. or do returns on the ends of both mouldings.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

I would trace the base onto the floor, cut the floor, install the base, then install your quarter round.

Oooops! Make sure you leave a gap.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Agree with Tim If you use the returns cut it back about 6 inches from the corner. But that small decretive blocks aren't plinth blocks. Plinth blocks are the ones that go at the bottom of say a door casing. And yes it would work if you put one on each side of the corner.

The blocks are big enough they won't draw the eye to the different sizes because they are far enough apart.


----------

